# Using concrete stain on roof tiles??



## bskerley

I have been thinking about this for some time. I live in phoenix and every house in my neighborhood has red roof tiles, myself included. I hate mine but do not have the money for a new room. The color is what I have an issue with. I was thinking, what if I garden spray the entire roof with a concrete stain to change the color. It has no problem taking the color. Just wondering if it will have any issues with fading if I were to not put a clear over it. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## woodcoyote

I think applying it to tile that's already installed on the roof could be a bad call. What happens to your stucco/siding? Phoenix, i'm assuming it's stucco. If you have any runs whatsoever (from the pitch of the roof) your going to stain a whole lot more than just your tile.

It is doable, I've known some people to do it, especially with virgin concrete tile (grey). But it was on the ground then it was installed. Safer.

I think it would eventually fade just like anything is going to, depends how long. Clears could prolong it or prevent it if it's maintained annually. But think about it this way: 5 gallons of clear/stain or more for how many squares? At the end of the day it might be better to just pay for tile. Down here (NM) I can buy roof tile (concrete) for about $120 a square. Sometimes less sometimes more depending on the blend or whatever. 


Something to think about. If it's clay, forget it, chances are it won't take stain very well, but most houses don't have clay anymore. Costs too much, more brittle, etc. 

My 2 cents. Let us know how you go either way.


----------

